
Need to declutter? Don't bother - Tomte
https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2016/aug/12/need-to-declutter-dont-bother-oliver-burkeman
======
Nomentatus
Detached from reality, this article is.

If you're to the point where you're frequently buying stuff twice because it's
too much work to find the instance you stored, you need to act - sooner rather
than later - because this problem will compound as the piles get higher and
deeper. Specifically you must either:

1) Just clear the vast bulk of it out, dump it since it's no longer functional
as a compedium of stored goods. (this counts as decluttering.)

2) Resort, regroup and defragment your storage, using the opportunity to
introduce more transparent containers and push what you're likely to need
toward the front. (this counts as decluttering.)

3) Go through nearly everything and thin out the piles, probably drastically.
This process will both reaquaint you with where stuff actually is and will
mean you can get to the stuff you actually need. (this counts as
decluttering.)

4) Most likely, both 2 and 3 above. (this is what most people call
decluttering.)

So yes, you're going to declutter or suffer from not doing so.

